# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Proyecto de presa de El golondrón

## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os pongo un  enlace con la información que aparece hoy en El Periódico de Extremadura relativa a este proyecto:

http://www.elperiodicoextremadura.co...on_599185.html

A continuación copio la información:


"Más noticias Vegas Altas
Don Benito-Villanueva de la Serena EL GOBIERNO REGIONAL INSTARA AL GOBIERNO DE LA NACION A RECONSIDERAR LA INICIATIVA
La Junta pretende retomar el proyecto de presa del Golondrón
El embalse tendría una capacidad para 92 hectómetros cúbicos de agua. La construcción permitiría ocupar 10.000 hectáreas para regadío

RAUL HABA 09/08/2011

El nuevo gobierno regional tiene intención de desempolvar el viejo proyecto de la presa del Golondrón instando al Gobierno de la Nación a retomarlo.

Así lo dijo el consejero de Agricultura, Desarrollo Rural, Energía y Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Extremadura, José Antonio Echávarri, en su reciente visita a Don Benito. Este asunto fue uno de los que ocuparon las conversaciones mantenidas por el propio consejero y el gobierno municipal de Mariano Gallego.

CAUCE La obra, recogida en el Plan Hidrológico Nacional de hace diez años, quedó en punto muerto con el transcurrir del tiempo. Tanto desde el Gobierno central como del regional, atribuyeron a impedimentos de carácter medioambiental la paralización de la iniciativa, sin que se haya colocado ni una sola piedra del embalse.

El proyecto de la presa del Golondrón consiste en la construcción de un pequeño embalse sobre el cauce del río Guadámez, con una capacidad de 92,5 hectómetros cúbicos, y que se complementa con el canal del Golondrón, de 20 kilómetros, que uniría esta presa con el canal del Zújar. Significaría poner en regadío hasta 10.000 hectáreas. Estaría a unos 27 kilómetros aguas arriba de la desembocadura de este afluente con el Guadiana, en el término municipal de Don Benito y afectaría al término municipal de Valle de la Serena.

Entre las voces críticas al proyecto se posicionó el colectivo ecologista Adenex, que denunció la posible puesta en peligro de diversas especies con el embalse. Por el contrario, la Asociación de Agricultores y Ganaderos de Don Benito y Comarca y la Comunidad de Regantes del canal del Zújar han defendido en reiteradas ocasiones las ventajas de esta presa y su contribución a la conservación de especies en el río Guadámez."

Para completar la información os subo el enlace y la información que aparece en la wikipedia sobre el Guadámez y la presa del Golondrón:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guad%C3%A1mez

"El río Guadámez es un afluente del río Guadiana, de 95,27 km de longitud y 1.001,4 km² de cuenca.[1] Nace en la Campiña Sur de Badajoz, en Campillo de Llerena (a una altitud de 525 metros), hace de límite figurado de la Comarca de la Serena por el Suroeste, atravesando los términos de Higuera de la Serena y Valle de la Serena y desemboca en el Guadiana entre Valdetorres y Medellín, a una cota de 224 metros.

Es un río de escaso caudal, con cortes en la temporada estival en gran parte de su cauce. En su ribera se dan formaciones de fresnos, adelfas y juncos y se protegen especies animales de valor como nutrias y galápagos. También se detectan peces de especies autóctonas como barbos y bogas así como especies protegidas como el jarabugo y el pez fraile.

Presa del Golondrón

Desde los años 1980 está en proyecto una presa de 45 metros sobre el cauce, unos 27 km aguas arriba desde el Guadiana en el término de Don Benito, que albergaría 93 hm³ de agua, para regular el caudal y beneficiar los riegos de la vegas de Don Benito y Villanueva de la Serena. Dicho proyecto suscita una sólida reacción de grupos ecologistas y naturalistas, alegando que el impacto ambiental no está bien valorado, pues de llevarse a cabo dicho proyecto se dañaría la reserva faunística natural protegida.

Cfr. Boletín Oficial Provincia Badajoz de 26 de mayo de 2001."

Esto es todo, saludos cordiales

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo una información que aparece hoy en el periódico HOY de Badajoz sobre este proyecto.

Primero el enlace:

http://www.hoy.es/v/20120527/don-ben...-20120527.html

Y ahora os copio la noticia:

DON BENITO
Sigue avanzando el proyecto de la presa del Golondrón
27.05.12 - 00:27 -
CARLOS A. PINO |

El director general de Desarrollo Rural, José Luis Gil Soto, ha recordado que se sigue trabajando para sacar adelante el proyecto de la presa de 'El Golondrón', que estaría ubicada en el término municipal de Don Benito, sobre el cauce del río Guadámez. Afirma que el proyecto tiene muchas dificultades medioambientales pero ha anunciado que desde la Consejería de Agricultura ya se está trabajando con el Ministerio para salvar esos problemas y buscar alternativas.

Recuerda que cuando el PP llegó al gobierno, esta presa era «un imposible» del que se hablaba desde 1.902. Revela que los primeros contactos con el Ministerio han empezado a dar sus frutos. Así asegura que se está redactando un informe mucho más exhaustivo que los anteriores, que imposibilitaban la construcción del embalse. Ahora se atisba una posibilidad «muy real» de que se puedan dar los primeros pasos para su construcción, indica. En estos momentos hay que ver que las medidas correctoras se puedan llevar a cabo y que el coste sea posible, declara.

El director general de Desarrollo Rural también revela que la primera dificultad con la que se encontraron era que los primeros informes que se hicieron sobre este proyecto no eran exhaustivos. «No habían profundizado en la verdadera dificultad que podía tener la presa para ejecutarse», declara. Señala que se han dado cuenta de que buena parte de los argumentos que se recogían no estaban fundados. Subraya que el único problema serio que hay en la zona es una población de peces jarabugos. Un inconveniente que se puede superar, como ya se hace en otros lugares.

Así mismo, Gil Soto afirma que no quiere que se siga hablando de la presa de 'El Golondrón' como un eterno proyecto y sea realidad. «Estamos trabajando con el Ministerio para buscar soluciones ambientales y que sea una realidad», declara el Director General de Desarrollo Rural, quien cree que sería una noticia muy buena al añadir otras 5.000 hectáreas, liberarse de coste energético al Zújar y asegurar una ampliación hacia Alange que garantizaría mejor los regadíos de la zona de Tierra de Barros.

Y termino con la foto que viene en el artículo:


La zona en donde estaría la presa. C. P.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo una información que aparece hoy en el periódico HOY de Badajoz respecto a este proyecto; primero el enlace: http://www.hoy.es/20120616/local/ari...206161407.html

Y a continuación os copio la noticia:

regadíos extremeños

Arias Cañete "confirma" su respaldo al proyecto de construcción de la presa del Golondrón

Durante la reunión mantenida con el consejero de Agricultura avanzó que en "breve encargará" a la CHG el inicio de los estudios técnicos necesarios para poder ejecutar "lo antes posible" esta infraestructura
16.06.12 - 14:07 -
EUROPA PRESS |

El ministro de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, "confirma" su respaldo al proyecto de construcción de la presa del Golondrón, según informa la Junta de Extremadura .

En este sentido, durante la reunión mantenida ayer con el consejero de Agricultura, José Antonio Echávarri, avanzó que en "breve encargará" a la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadiana (CHG) el inicio de los estudios técnicos necesarios para poder ejecutar "lo antes posible" esta infraestructura, al tiempo que se avanzará en los trabajos de evaluación de su impacto medioambiental.

Así lo explicó José Antonio Echávarri, que califió de "muy positivo" el encuentro con el ministro, en el que se avanzó principalmente en proyectos relacionados con los regadíos extremeños. También se abordó la modificación de la Norma de Calidad del Ibérico, y Miguel Arias Cañete confirmó que este año inaugurará la edición de la Feria Internacional de Ganado de Zafra, según informa el Ejecutivo regional en nota de prensa.

En cuanto a la presa del Golondrón, el consejero de Agricultura, Desarrollo Rural, Medio Ambiente y Energía ha recordado que en estos momentos sólo existe un proyecto que se realizó en 1990 y que tenía problemas medioambientales.

Por eso, ahora se va a desarrollar un nuevo anteproyecto y se van a iniciar, en el plazo "más breve posible", los estudios sobre su impacto medioambiental para diseñar las medidas correctoras que sean precisas y para buscar soluciones viables.

Hay que recordar que tanto el Plan Hidrológico Nacional como el Plan Nacional de Regadíos contemplaban la transformación en regadío de unas 6.000 hectáreas en las zonas de La Serena, Ortiga-Guadámez y Zújar.

Para ello es imprescindible la construcción de la presa del Golondrón en Don Benito, que tendría una capacidad de unos 92 hectómetros cúbicos y supondría una inversión de en torno a los 30 millones de euros, según los estudios realizados en su momento y que ahora serán actualizados.
El propio Miguel Arias Cañete mostró su respaldo a este proyecto en el primer encuentro que mantuvo con el presidente de Extremadura , José Antonio Monago, y con el propio consejero, y en la reunión de ayer se comprometió a impulsar esta infraestructura para que sea una realidad lo antes posible.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya hasta aparece en el Sigpac...

La cuestión es: ¿Para cuándo en el BOE?

----------


## F. Lázaro

A ver si es verdad... porque el dichoso proyecto va más lento que un submarino a remos  :Mad: 




> *La presa del Golondrón se llevará a cabo "con total seguridad"*
> 
> 31.01.13 - 14:57 - CARLOS PINO |
> 
> La presa del 'Golondrón' será una realidad "con total seguridad", así lo ha confirmado hoy en su visita a Feval el consejero de Agricultura, José Antonio Echávarri, que adelantó también que el año que viene este proyecto tendrá una dotación económica para estudios. Añadió que es uno de los proyectos prioritarios del gobierno de José Antonio Monago y subrayó que los problemas medioambientales con unas correcciones se pueden superar.
> 
> Echávarri recordó que esta presa sobre el río Guadámez ha estado incluida en el Plan Nacional de Regadío y que no se ha hecho por las dificultades ambientales. Aseguró que hay un grupo de trabajo en el Ministerio de Agricultura, que cuenta con la colaboración de la Consejería de Agricultura, para corregir los problemas medioambientales. Va por buen camino, se va a presupuestar para el próximo año una cantidad superior para hacer los estudios y una vez que se despejen todas las cuestiones medioambientales la presa del Golondrón será una realidad, declaró el consejero. Afirmó que en una reunión con el ministro se señaló la construcción de este embalse como un proyecto estrella para Extremadura. José Antonio Echávarri afirmó que donde hay regadío hay mucha más agroindustria y que este sector tiene que ser el motor de futuro para salir de la crisis.
> 
> Señaló que el grupo de trabajo del ministerio y la consejería trabajan para que cuando se presente la presa del Golondrón sea medioambientalmente viable y no tenga que esperar dos años, con el riesgo de que sea rechazada. Recordó que la presa del Golondrón llevaba en el cajón olvidada desde 2001.
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

He encontrado algo de información sobre la presa del Golondrón en el BOP de Badajoz, 26 de mayo de 2001.

Sinceramente, dudo que se construya algun día, pese a tantas promesas.




> http://www.dip-badajoz.es/bop/2001/0..._2395-2396.pdf
> 
> NOTA EXTRACTO PARA LA INFORMACIÓN PÚBLICA DEL PROYECTO DE PRESA DEL GOLONDRÓN SOBRE EL RÍO GUADÁMEZ (T.M. DE DON BENITO Y OTROS (BADAJOZ)
> 
> De acuerdo con las instrucciones de la Dirección General de Obras Hidráulicas y Calidad de las Aguas del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, se somete a información pública el proyecto epigrafiado, junto con el Estudio de Evaluación del Impacto Ambiental, incluido en el Anejo n.º 18 del mismo. La presa del Golondrón ha sido proyectada con la finalidad de laminar las avenidas del río Guadámez, así como de regular sus aportaciones, aprovechando las mismas para alimentación de la zona regable de Zújar, mejorando el funcionamiento de los sectores de riego situados aguas abajo delcruce del canal con el río Guadámez y su cola, situada en lasproximidades de la Zarza.
> 
> El dimensionamiento y cálculo de las obras que se describen más adelante se ha realizado de acuerdo con las normase instrucciones vigentes en la fecha de redacción, obteniéndose las siguientes características técnicas:
> 
> PRESA DEL GOLONDRÓN
> ...

----------

Los terrines (15-sep-2015),titobcn (24-sep-2015),Varanya (29-sep-2015)

----------

